# George Lloyd: Symphonic Mass



## regenmusic

I just discovered this composer and his mass. Incredible. 
He seems enjoy this musical form.

Does he have a Composer's Guestbook here?


----------



## arpeggio

Yes. See 'similar threads' section below.


----------



## maestro267

A stunning work. It goes well in the great British choral-orchestral tradition of the 20th century, yet it was written as recently as the early 1990s. A late addition to that fine group, if you will.

The ending of the fifth movement (Sanctus) is one of the most powerful passages of choral/orchestral music I've ever heard. It can absolutely overwhelm you.


----------

